# Ground Turkey, cooked or raw?



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Oct 12, 2009)

People tell me to feed my little guy ground turkey, well I bought 2 packs yesterday, got home and didn't know if I was supped to give it to him raw or cooked so he got some raw and loved it..

So does it need to be cooked lol?

How often can he have it?


Also I'm having a hard time getting him to calm down and become more tame.

He's not as bad as he used to be, but he still jerks really hard and fast and tries to beat us with him tail.
He was 4 weeks old when we got him and we have had him, oh I don't know maybe close to 2 months.

I hold almost nightly well yeah pretty much every night for about 2 hours sometimes almost 4 hours. I think to hold him or have him lay with me when we watch movies.

How long does it usually take them before they are calm and lovable?


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 12, 2009)

you do not want to cook the turkey.. they eat it raw... from what i gather there stomachs can not handle the cooked turkey.. just let it sit out for a while and get to room temp.
robert


----------



## Zelera (Oct 12, 2009)

For taming you tegu i would do this.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nIjZp7TxCs" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nIjZp7TxCs</a><!-- m -->

Sit in the tub with them for a while.

Kudos to Meg90 for this idea I have never thought about this but it is brilliant and I have been doing this myself for the past week or so and I can already see mine is getting a little more calm.
:bud


----------

